# Bowtech Destroyer 350 LE or Mathews Helium



## Outdoors junkie (Apr 21, 2011)

I am looking at a bowtech Destroyer 350 LE . My friend has one two years old and it shoots great. Very fast at 60 lb. I have shot Mathews and currently own one. I shot the Mathews Helium last week and liked it also. They are both about the same price where I am looking. Which bow would you guys suggest? I am trying to get back into 3D shooting. I have been out of it for awhile but our Gun club has a new archery range and it has me wanting to shoot again. Any help would be appreciated.

James


----------



## lonewolf65 (Jan 4, 2008)

destroyer hands down.... its a proven bow already


----------

